# Dog food availability



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Wondered if you wise peeps can help with this one? As we'll be spending six months abroad with our dog, we wondered about the availability of certain dog food. At present feeding Masters Meaty Crunch! (a dry food) Obviously would like to know what brands of dog food are available and how easy they are to obtain, our vets says that most vets sell dog food and most brands sold here, but after some first hand experience of this please. If we need to change his food to something we can get hold of easy then we'll get him use to it before we go. Thanks


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure someone will be able to help you (not me I'm afraid...!) - we are also taking our two yorkies so this will be of interest to us too. One suggestion is to take as much as you can of his normal food with you and gradually add a food that you can see is readily available - we have a yorkie with a sensitive tummy so it will have to be very gradual in her case!! Most dogs are very adaptable though - our baby eats only Marks and Spencer's food!!! I feel a change of diet coming her way---!! :lol: Ana x


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

We planned on taking as much as we could but of course we'll not be able to take enough for the 6 month period, so ave to look at an alternative. Was hoping to get him changed over and used to it before we go. :wink: So looking forward to our trip - search for camper continues!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Our Springer loves french cuisine, I'm afraid when UK food runs out she has to have whatever is available in european supermarkets, thank goodness she isn't fussy.
Judy


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi, our dog prefers british food  - Hill´s. You can buy this or other sorts in nearly all countries.
Franz Peter


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We feed ours on dry food too, doesn't turn sour or encourage flies in the warm weather, although I've looked in French supermarkets for a similar 'working dog' mix as yet unable to find any, they do sell 'frolic', mine will eat that if their 1st choice is not available, not sure how it compares to price in UK shops.

Regards M&D


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all, 

Just wandering if any one has any more info in this subject, as most of you know I have 2 very big dogs and plan on going travelling. I buy dog food in 20 kg bags and they last about 10 days, so there is no way I can take it food for 12 months with me.

Has any one seen the 20 kg bags in Europe, if so do you know the price?

Thanks Laura + Dave.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

perhaps if you contact the manufacturer of the dog food you use they may be able to tell you a supplier where you are going, I have always found their customer serices very helpful when I was looking for the right food for Tizzie. I have got her on Burns puppy food and she seems to be doing quite well of it. 
If not go onto the websites of all dog food, ask if they supply where you are going and if so ask for a sample to try, 

let us know how you get on

Anne


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Take enough for first week plus a spare week

Most big hypermarkets sell everything we have, most supermarkets for that matter and its much the same price wise, certainly in Western Europe (cheaper in South and West, more expensive North and Scandinavia, on whole)

In France there are pet supermarkets and most vets throughout Europe sell by the sack as well (vets are expensive)

Don't know what variety you use but try Aldi, Netto, Lidl etc for cheap brands

I don't suppose you are taking 12 months human food, so why should you think the dogs might be any different. Its only another bit of Europe, not Mars!

And dogs are even more like humans, you might have conditioned them to"special food", because you think it is nicer, better, whatever. When they are hungry they will eat anything.


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Believe me my dogs are not fussy they will eat anything and everything, to the point we can not put leather collars on them as they eat them!!!!!!!!

We feed them waggy at the min from asda or tesco, it is £10 A for 20kg bag as the is no VAT on working dog food. Most Morrisons, Summerfield, Aldi, Netto, Lidl or small super markets don’t stock 20 kg bags. I don’t fancy having to go the shop every few days to stock up on dog food. Ether moving the motor home or carrying it on a bike, But I suppose I could let Dave carry it   :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
We have researched this and our solution has been Burns. It is a very good dog food anyway (made by a veterinary surgeon) but best of all it is available in Spain and Portugal. Have never tried to buy it in France. We buy a 15kg sack to take with us and then find it where we can when we are away. I don't like the idea of changing foods because I don't fancy travelling and sleeping with a dog with and upset tummy! (Been there, done that).

In Spain we got Burns in a pet shop near Majoca (?spelling) and in Portugal we got it in Silves in a pet shop too.

Hills is another good food and is available at most vet's.

Happy travelling with you two lovely Rhodesians

Pat


----------

